# Little George



## Jerzy (Jul 10, 2019)

Puppy Chi little boy , 3 months old


----------



## ad6mly (Aug 15, 2019)

He's tiny! :Happy


----------



## Jerzy (Jul 10, 2019)

He grow up recently on this picture was around 1.35kg only


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

Adorable little guy.


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Gorgeous! Really nice photos


----------

